# Hi all, great forum!



## dwharram (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im new here, but I have to say great forum, full of such great advice and knowledgable people!

I ordered my TT today, have to tell them the colour tomorrow but am thinking about phantom black with black leather/fabric. I went for 18" wheels, thinking about adding the tailpipe upgrade, is this worth doing?

Also anything else I should def add on, and what roof lining should I get with that colour, too much choice is bad news the night before lol

Thanks again everyone

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you should join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome matey


----------

